# too strong a filter?



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I was wondering if pairing a 7g starfire tank with an aq30 be too much flow for shrimps with tahitian moon sand substrate.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I use an eheim 2213 and the flow is just about right on my 7.5g ai starfire tank

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

May be, depends on how you regulate the flow. For example, installing spray bars would be an option to reduce flow.
There is no such thing as too strong, but there is such a thing as too much flow (bad for shrimp, triggers certain algae growth). Hope that answers a few concerns 

AI


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

So would the aquaclear 30 be too much flow for the 7 gallon tank than?

@cold: thanks cold but you angle your flow to the top, right? does it create a whirlpool effect for you? because im using sand substrate im scared that the
aq30 would push up alot of sand all the time.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

xriddler said:


> So would the aquaclear 30 be too much flow for the 7 gallon tank than?
> 
> @cold: thanks cold but you angle your flow to the top, right? does it create a whirlpool effect for you? because im using sand substrate im scared that the
> aq30 would push up alot of sand all the time.


actually I angle straight because I inject co2 in the tank, there is so little flow on top that I get oil buildup.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If you put a cover on the intake, and adjust the top of the intake for the lowest flow, it should be ok. Just push the top of the intake as far to the right as it will go. I've got the moonsand in a tank with a small filter than puts out a surprisingly strong current, doesn't bother the sand at all. I'll grant, the water flow is pretty much straight outward, not downward. And AC's don't really go straight down either.. they go forward and then downward on an angle, but it does depend on how you set the output. On the lowest setting they are much softer.

If you keep the tank's water level high enough to prevent the water actually falling through air, I don't think you'll have much trouble. I actually have an AC mini on a 2.5G tank.. no issues with it at all, though the intake tube does about hit bottom. I have a SS mesh cover on it to keep the critters from being sucked up. And my AC70's, which are running full bore on larger tanks, don't disturb the water very much below 10 inches of depth, and they are much stronger than a 30.


----------

